# Errrk...curry powder and chili powder aren't the same thing...



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

So, I'm trying a new recipe. It calls for a Tbsp of curry powder, which I misread (repeatedly) as chili powder. I don't have curry powder. I've put in chili powder, garam masala, turmeric, and a couple other things, and I'm really, really hoping it works.

Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Add some cumin if you have it. Curry powder is a blend of spices anyway, so you'll probably be fine with what you added.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I was about to say that - curry powder is just a blend of spices - garam masala as well.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I didn't put in any cumin. Maybe I'll add a dash.

I hope it works. I put in a little bit of almost everything (at least ground forms) that I use in other Indian cooking.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

How was it?


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I would think garam masala would be pretty close. How did it turn out?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

you'll be fine! I'm indian, and we *never* use curry powder in our cooking. I'm sure you did just fine. If you had garam masala, you'll be ok.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't have used that particular recipe if I'd clued in that it said "curry powder", because I try not to use that stuff. But, I knew straight chili powder wouldn't work.

I ended up using chili powder (because I'd already put it in when I realized it wasn't what the recipe called for) and turmeric, garam masala, ground ginger, ground coriander, a bay leaf, and a small sprinkle each of cinnamon and cloves. I never did add any cumin, but I think my chili powder had enough.

DH, ds1 and I all liked it...dd1 and ds2, not so much, but I expected that. I'll make it again, but I'm going to up the heat (either add a slit pepper, or a hotter chili powder). I'm also going to add a cinnamon stick, a couple cloves, some cardamom pods, and maybe some whole coriander at the beginning, when I'm cooking the onion.

But, it was good. It would just be a bit better with some tweaking, imo.


----------

